# Painted my Nexus Fluorescent Orange



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey dudes. I just recently purchased a used Nexus from a forum member, and it had some minor dings and imperfections in the paint, so I decided to paint it a funky Fluorescent Orange. Turned out pretty good! 

*Before*:










*After*


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

very nice. Great color choice. 


Chris


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

Love it! Ive been thinking of maybe painting my Horizon....


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks awesome. Could you post pictures of the rest of your painting setup?


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you thank you! That was pretty much my setup.. All you have to do is strip the whole bow, plastidip around 4-5 layers, clear 1-2 layers, let it dry over night then put everything else back on. simple!


----------



## Don A (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks sharp! Very nice job.

Don


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

For those that are not so talented, this post made me think of* this service.* . Some archers making artwork!


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you! TexARC good find!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

I've written both Joe and Ms. Braun to find out if they still provide bow custom designs - their website URL went free a few weeks ago - they may have stopped, or else perhaps forgot to re-up their ISP hosting.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking of plastidipping my riser to. How is it holding up? i'm thinking of not spraying the pockets or at least not the part that's in contact with my limbs, I've never used plastidip before but i'm afraid that if it get's damaged somewhere the whole thing peels of very quickly. And did you use plastidips own clear coat, i heard you can't use just any clear coat?


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

ghost_STi said:


> Thank you thank you! That was pretty much my setup.. All you have to do is strip the whole bow, plastidip around 4-5 layers, clear 1-2 layers, let it dry over night then put everything else back on. simple!


By plastidip, do you mean this stuff? http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/products/Plasti_Dip-xl.jpg

Does this mean your riser has somewhat a rubberized feel to it?


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Also available in a spray can


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

julle said:


> I was thinking of plastidipping my riser to. How is it holding up? i'm thinking of not spraying the pockets or at least not the part that's in contact with my limbs, I've never used plastidip before but i'm afraid that if it get's damaged somewhere the whole thing peels of very quickly. And did you use plastidips own clear coat, i heard you can't use just any clear coat?


I took off all the parts that I could, then just did 5 full coats. I've been spray painting for a long time, and it's very important to use proper techniques when spraying. I used the plastidip "Glossifier", the standard clear won't work properly. It'll make the plastidip very soft. No issues with peeling, just prep VERY thoroughly and wrap the handle area because the finger sling will rub constantly and cause a lot of friction.



archerynooblol said:


> By plastidip, do you mean this stuff? http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/products/Plasti_Dip-xl.jpg
> 
> Does this mean your riser has somewhat a rubberized feel to it?


It's a bit rubberized in feel, yes. I use the blaze spray can dip that julle posted. Here are some pics of my friend's bow that I did in flat black


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Both bows look great but does it (plasti dip) stand up to bumps and brusies?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dat boy's got skeelz  

Love it.


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Both bows look great but does it (plasti dip) stand up to bumps and brusies?


With sufficient time to heal and enough coats, it's actually very durable. People have been using Plastidip on Cars and they have held up to the test very well!




limbwalker said:


> Dat boy's got skeelz
> 
> Love it.


lol thank you!


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

very cool...how did you protect the limb pockets?


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

On the nexus, I presume you're asking, I didn't really protect it. I shot it the way it was and have absolutely no issues. The limbs obviously made a tiny dimple where the limb attaches, but that's hardly noticeable.


JUST AN FYI: If anyone would like for their bow to be custom dipped in either Black, White, Green, Pink, Yellow, Orange, or Copper, let me know. Local guys preferred so we don't have to bother with shipping.. lol


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Helix in Fluorescent Yellow.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been planing on doing this for awhile. This thread got me off my but to get it done.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

Would you maybe be willing to do this for members? Since you have been spraying for a long time and I can't really use spray paint in my apartment....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gary, why would you do that to a riser? LOL!

Years ago, I painted a green Best Zenit a metallic gray. When I was done, that was one of the best looking risers I've ever owned. If you are at all handy and patient, it can be a lot of fun and very rewarding.


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol, not really my style but more power to you Gary! Blades, maybe we can work something out. IM me your information and what you would like


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

I finished it.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice guys! :thumbs_up

Here's a pic of my pimped out DAS Master.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

What are you using to strip the old paint off?


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't. The guy at the automotive paint store told me to scuff it with a scotch bright and then shoot a coat of primer so that's what I did. 

Gary


----------

